# Robot medidor de distancia



## ALEJANDRO DIAZ (Jul 4, 2009)

hola soy estudiante de mecatronica y estoy diseñando un robot medidor de distancia  el cual funciona y recibe ordenes por medio de un teclado matricial este robot mide la distancia recorrida por medio de un sensor el EE-SX493  el cual emite un haz de luz y esta  acoplado al eje delantero del robot con esto mide la distancia recorrida y la refleja en una LCD pero el problema que tengo es que cuando yo uno las tierras del L293B 4,5,12 y 13  con el negativo de una bateria de 12V que la conecto al pin 8 del  L293B el cual alimenta  a 2 motores de 12V, me genera un problema en la LCD  esta se prende sin antes  energizar  el sistema del microcontrolador yo creo que el problema es en en las conexiones del L293B que estoy haciendo:

los pines 4,5,12 y 13 son las tierras estas las tengo conectadas  con las tierras del circuito de control execto con el 
negativo osea la tierra de la bateria de 12V, pero he unido las  todas las tierras y se alumbra demasiado la LCD sin que se haiga alimentado el circuito de control con 5V 

alguien me puede dar alguna orientacion para que la bateria  de 12V no me ilumine la LCD y que no me vaya a dañar el circuito de control  gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 4, 2009)

tal vez debes colocar un buffer a la entrada de datos del LCD, verifica que todos los componentes se alimenten con el mismo voltage de lo contrario verifica las polaridades de las fuentes que alimentan por separado cada parte.
es muy importante que determines si trabajas con logica positiva o negativa, si no hay que intercalar buffers.
verifica los datasheet de los componentes, IC's, display, etc.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 4, 2009)

Tendrías que probar el l293 por separado, proba sin conectar los pines 4; 5; 12; 13. Fijate las dos entradas del positivo que no son lo mismo, yo las junte y se calento tanto que derreti una parte del protoboard.


----------

